# Siser, Thermoflex, or Spectra?



## sjaguar13 (Jul 19, 2006)

I just got started with heat transfer vinyl, and I have been going with Spectra (either Cut or Cut II). It seems like everyone else like Siser Easyweed or Thermoflex. Both are more expensive. One guy, on a different forum, told me to throw away the Spectra as it will never stick to the garment, and then go get some Easyweed.

Does Spectra suck? I have used it for a few shirts now, but I never wash the shirts before delivering them. Does this crap come off easily? Is there something everyone knows about transfer vinyl that I don't?


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

I use a few different brands depending on the application. See how you go, but I would definately being washing a few. Every now and again when you mess up a cut or cut too many, press one and just put it through the wash each time you do a load. (I like to do it randomly even with a combination I know has worked before... garments and inks change)

Some of the hardest to work with is stuff that has been treated. Eg weather proof jackets and saome safety vests. They leech ink and the vinyl won't stick properly.

I would say get a l;ittle of each and try them, they all have slightly different properties and you will find which one you like working with the best, also they are different thickness' and you will find that useful for different finishes and effects.

Experiment!


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I like spectra if Im not using fine/thin fonts or dainty things. Its great for large chunky type graphics.

Thermoflex is good, but I use eco film almost exclusively. I'll use thermoflex when I run out of eco, and I can get thermoflex from a local supplier.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

sjaguar13 said:


> I just got started with heat transfer vinyl, and I have been going with Spectra (either Cut or Cut II). It seems like everyone else like Siser Easyweed or Thermoflex. Both are more expensive. One guy, on a different forum, told me to throw away the Spectra as it will never stick to the garment, and then go get some Easyweed.
> 
> Does Spectra suck? I have used it for a few shirts now, but I never wash the shirts before delivering them. Does this crap come off easily? Is there something everyone knows about transfer vinyl that I don't?


I wouldn't take this person's ramblings of Spectra over your own testing. This guy has you calling Spectra "crap" already though you said you use this product. Have you found it to be crap or has anyone complained about Spectra coming off your shirts after washing?

I'm in line with Cookie - test and experiment with them all, as you will perhaps like something different about each one.

I'm all about education and testing for yourself, as this empowers you to speak intelligently on the product and what happens "in the event of." Also, the product manufacturer generally offer spec sheets to provide you information about the material & usage. Read that information as well.

I started documenting a variety of heat press, sign and wall vinyl I've cut and tested with. This document tells about the product, what it's best used for, the name of the product, who manufactures it, links to the mfr site, what size blade I've used for it, what other cutter settings I found important for it, issues with the product, what time/temp/pressure to use on a press (for HPV) and many other details. 

I encourage you to document your tests and finding too, as it makes for a quick an easy reference.

I document in a cool, free lil Mac app called VoodooPad Lite based on VoodooPad.


----------



## woodmanmike (Jul 3, 2008)

I just got done doing a job today with Siser easy weed. This viynl is junk. It will not release off the mylar. I had to let it cool down and then it would finialy release with a lot of pulling. I like Spectra Eco Film, as soon as you open the press the mylar is released. I have used Thermoflex and that releases fine also.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Transfer vinyl is like any other heat application - requires accurate time, temperature and pressure fpr durable results. Its also important to use the proper material for the appropriate fabric. If you follow these steps you should see very durable results.

I have been selling Spectra for 8 years now - definitely not crap although we did have some issues with one of our lines in early 2008 which is where this may be stemming from or it could be as a result of not using the right material for the right fabric/


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't hold me to this. But I believe some of Imprintables stuff is made by Chemica or Siser. I wonder if anyone from Stahls or Imprintable would deny it or not answer at all?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

It is our policy not reveal any of our manufacturing details.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

LMAO.....I've told you guys all along Easy Weed and Ecofilm are the exact same product. Oh and if that's the case Josh why did you tell someone else in another thread that a Phoenix Phire was a rebranded Hotronix?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Because its listed on the serial tag and has the same model number.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh......gotcha


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Spectra and thermoflex works same for me, than again I just use he plus stuff for leather and it is a tad cheaper ...


----------



## woodmanmike (Jul 3, 2008)

I do like Spectra Eco Film. This was the first and last time I will use Siser easy weed. When I got the roll of easy weed I thought it looked like the same material as Spectra but it sure did not go down the same. I have tested Thermofelx and it works like Spectra.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Well I can tell you my experience.........Thermoflex blew Spectra cut II out of the water......and Easy Weed and Ecofilm are exactly the same product. If I would of started with Spectra Cut II I would not be in the t-shirt business their prduct already cost me a major contract ( I since got it back because I was honest) but I gaurantee you their product will not lose me another contract.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Honestly, I think both are same, than again I don't do tons of work with it but I will say I do very tiny work just fine.

But you and Chris seem to not like it for whatever reason haha : )


----------



## woodmanmike (Jul 3, 2008)

All I have to say is I had the exact neon yellow color in both brands and used them on the same day and had very different results. I have to admit they do look like very similar products on the roll.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to let you all know I have moved a few posts out of here, and cleaned up others to keep this on topic. Making off topic comments and threats are not going to do anyone any good. Lets keep it respectful and on topic.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Another thing to watch out for... and it is easily missed/fogotten is in relation to WHEN to peel.

HOT, warm or Cold peel, the instructions will warn you and if they say cold they mean it! (You might get away with hot peeling it 99/100 times... but then again you might not!)

I think it comes back to learning about the product, experimenting and using the correct one for what you want to achieve


----------



## woodmanmike (Jul 3, 2008)

The easy weed insturctions are 302 degrees, 10-15 sec. and peel hot or cold. When I tried to peel hot it would pull the vinyl with it. So i upped the temp to 315 and full 15 sec. and same results. I even tried 20 sec. same thing. It would only peel cold and it was still trying to peel the vinyl off. If someone could tell me what I did wrong I would sure like to know.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Are these on a waterproof garment? If so your chances are slim. Coated garments can cause lots of grief.


----------



## woodmanmike (Jul 3, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Siser and they think I got an old roll of vinyl which was a cold peel before. They are sending me a new roll. I have a sample swatch (should be new stuff) I will try when I fire up the press.


----------



## woodmanmike (Jul 3, 2008)

This is all on a Gildan 2000 tshirt 100% cotton.


----------



## woodmanmike (Jul 3, 2008)

I just pressed the sample swatch and the mylar peeled right off. I must have got a bad roll.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Good to hear they worked with you and you have it sorted!


----------

